# Attestation Procedure for Pakistanis holding UK Degrees for UAE Resident Visa?



## Jabz (Nov 12, 2012)

I am a Pakistani and I am holding a UK BACHELORS and MASTERS Degree. I have been offered a job in Dubai and now I need to get my degree attestation. Can anyone please guide me on the process of having UK Degrees attested in order to acquire a UAE Work/Resident Visa?


----------



## thinklink (May 31, 2012)

I am facing the same situation here. Any one who could share some details of the procedure will be highly appreciated!.


----------



## Eng007 (Sep 23, 2013)

Jabz said:


> I am a Pakistani and I am holding a UK BACHELORS and MASTERS Degree. I have been offered a job in Dubai and now I need to get my degree attestation. Can anyone please guide me on the process of having UK Degrees attested in order to acquire a UAE Work/Resident Visa?


I'm also in the same situation. I would appreciate if someone with info/experience guide us. Thanks in advance.


----------

